# TWA Hotel at JFK



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Gents,

Today I had the pleasure of a lengthy layover at JFK on my trip from ATL-JFK-CDG. I must report that my visit to the TWA Hotel just outside Terminal 5 was one of the best airport travel experiences I have ever had.

My last visit to the TWA terminal was in 1993. At that time, the TWA terminal was crowded, dirty, and only a faded shadow of its former glory as a cutting edge and stylish travel hub.

The new restoration and adaptive reuse is astounding. There is not an airline club lounge in the world I have seen that can compare. I would gladly connect via JFK just to return to visit again! I will let the photos tell the story.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

What a marvelous repurposing of Saarinen's terminal! I may just have to find some reason to be in JFK overnight.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, the hotel part of the project isn’t as successful, as noted in several reviews.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

All new facility with all new staff....even the navy has shakedown cruises to get the bugs out. Yes, give them a few weeks for certain.

As a frequent global traveler, I ditched trip advisor years ago. IMO it has devolved to a whinge fest of almost no value to those who frequent establishments beyond the generic chain hotels.

The St. James Hotel and Club in Paris, where I stayed last Friday, was one of the best hotel experiences I have ever had, but at >$1000 per night including dinner and drinks, they have to bring the goods to every guest!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Back through JFK today. Here is a shot of the TWA historical staff uniform display.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
That is quite the sartorial timeline, displaying the evolution of the TWA staff uniforms...over what period of time? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

1947 till TWA went under....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Well, depending on who we reference,TWA went into bankruptcy for the second or third time back in 1995. I guess that constitutes going under. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 31913
> View attachment 31914
> View attachment 31915
> Back through JFK today. Here is a shot of the TWA historical staff uniform display.
> ...


A memento of our departure from JFK airport's TWA terminal in February 1965. Mom recorded the experience on the postcard shown below. She traveled, on her own, with a 7 year old (me), a 4 year old, and a 1 year old baby to Paris, France as part of our family's move overseas to be with my father, who was a captain in the US Army. We had a very long wait at the terminal (I think it was 9 hours) due to a mechanical issue with the aircraft. The "seasoned traveler" mentioned on the back of the postcard was a gentleman who saw my mother's predicament with 3 very young children and helped her thru the challenges of the long wait time. Notwithstanding the tedium of the wait (which I remember), the overall travel experience was exciting to me and the on-board experience was excellent. Also, I recall that we dressed-up for the overseas flight.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Retired EE said:


> A memento of our departure from JFK airport's TWA terminal in February 1965. Mom recorded the experience on the postcard shown below. She traveled, on her own, with a 7 year old (me), a 4 year old, and a 1 year old baby to Paris, France as part of our family's move overseas to be with my father, who was a captain in the US Army. We had a very long wait at the terminal (I think it was 9 hours) due to a mechanical issue with the aircraft. The "seasoned traveler" mentioned on the back of the postcard was a gentleman who saw my mother's predicament with 3 very young children and helped her thru the challenges of the long wait time. Notwithstanding the tedium of the wait (which I remember), the overall travel experience was exciting to me and the on-board experience was excellent. Also, I recall that we dressed-up for the overseas flight.
> 
> View attachment 31935
> View attachment 31936


Love the story and really envy the menu you had! My Air France meal on Friday was inedible. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's amazing! An inedible Air France meal? I'm . . . I'm shocked!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Article on the new TWA hotel in today’s WAPO.

A traveler of any social class or frequent flyer status has free access to a world class lounge and a beautiful travel experience. When was the last time one could say that? Spend $25 and one can have a beer and a huge plate of hummus and veg like I did.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## AndrewO (May 5, 2019)

I LOVE this building. I used to fly all the time for work and did many free trips to europe out of that building - just entering the building - that great wing shape - started the excitement of the trips. Though I could't find any reviews on hotel booking sites


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

AndrewO said:


> I LOVE this building. I used to fly all the time for work and did many free trips to europe out of that building - just entering the building - that great wing shape - started the excitement of the trips. Though I could't find any reviews on hotel booking sites


The reviews have been mixed. A failure to have the hotel 100% complete on schedule led to an "soft opening" where the final punch list and final QC check for many rooms had not been completed, leading to dissatisfied guests.

This situation was being actively resolved during my two visits.

Cheers,

BSR


----------

